# New Record Shop in South Wales



## retrovibemusic (May 10, 2012)

Hi there

Im new to this forum but wanted to introduce myself and tell everyone about our new business venture.

We have just opened a New Vinyl Record and CD shop in Barry, South Wales - we will be stocking every kind of music but we will have a very large selection of Classical Vinyl Records and the cds will be here in about 2 - 3 weeks. As well as this we will also be stocking a large quantity of 78rpm Gramophone Records. You can find us at : www.retro-vibemusic.com

please support a small independent record shop - there arent too many of use around !!
Thanks for your time, Mark

Retro-Vibe Music


----------

